# Which skiff would you choose?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Chris Morejohn's Beryllium 18.4, cause it will be one of the best all around small boats out there.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If money were no object I wouldn't be buying a production skiff. 

I'd be talking to multiple builders about my personal needs and preferences to see what they could build custom for me.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Order a marquesa and be done. Maybe look at the chittum but I think they ugly as hell


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Since you didn’t say how/where you fish I’d have 3 different skiffs.

tiller glades skiff type boat
side console 70-73” beam boat
V bottom center console like a Mar’queso

But why stop there!

26 cayo catamaran

50 something foot trawler mothership


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

10 Wt. by Brian Floyd, just really like everything about his design on the skiff, draft, speed, etc...That is if it were just one boat to buy. Think a lot depends on where and how you fish. Why limit yourself to just one though?


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

Depends on your fishing tactics.

The Marquesa and Professional are the top of their class. I run big water and off the beach and value comfortable ride while still being able to pole —> marquesa for me all day long. I’ve have zero complaints about mine. The craftsmanship of these skiffs is unreal and they truly are worth the cost.

The professional is a great boat as well, if I could have another skiff for ultra technical shallow water it would be the pro.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

wardicus said:


> Order a marquesa and be done. Maybe look at the chittum but* I think they ugly as hell*


LOL I couldn't agree more.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Chittum 12 Degree. Built to your needs. Rides awesome, poles incredible and drafts as shallow as you will need.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Sheaffer S280


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Chittum for sure


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

HB Professional would be it


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd would've liked to retire to Chokoloskee
and one boat...
just would NOT due...


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Waterman 18 side console with the lightest available power


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Young Gulfshore 20 for big/open water, windy days
East Cape Caimen for closer in
Highly customized Sea Ark tunnel w/scooter deck for west side
Prodigy 1854 Elite duck boat
Beneteau Oceanis 55'+
Diamondback airboat of some sort (getting too far down the list for specifics)

With unlimited money that'd keep me occupied for a bit


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Jonboat.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Money not being an issue and yet only being able to have one skiff? I'd keep my East Cape Vantage or possibly the new EVOv. Personally, since I only fly fish, live on the water and don't have too far to run, I've ordered a new East Cape EVOx. So FWIW, I've got a super clean 2014 Vantage for sale...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

my idea of a skinny water skiff...
60 to 72 inch beam
15 to 17 ft long
front casting deck 6 inches below the gunwale
(removable casting platform)
30 hp on small version up to 60 on the bigger


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Money not being an issue and yet only being able to have one skiff? I'd keep my East Cape Vantage or possibly the new EVOv. Personally, since I only fly fish, live on the water and don't have too far to run, I've ordered a new East Cape EVOx. So FWIW, I've got a super clean 2014 Vantage for sale...


What do you prefer about the EVOv versus the Vantage? 
Interested because I want one of those two (I think)...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If I didn't have kids: HB Guide tunnel, side console, Yammy 70 2 stroke.
Since I breed like a rabbit: Restored Master Angler or maybe Action Craft 1820


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

My Chittum Laguna Madre full carbon 2 degree! Hands down. Gets up easily in squat, handles better than a Porsche, has absolutely zero hull slap (I’ve never been this close to fish) and poles like a dream. I’m not trying to brag but there simply isn’t anything that compares for what I do in Texas.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

I might choose a Chittum after reading the posts under Sotillioa 1078’s post. Too many skiffs so little time and of course $$$.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I would encourage you to wet test them all. I used to say there is no perfect skiff but this one is close. About the only criticism would be the super light hull in a hard chop but a trade off I will gladly take. With three guys (maybe 530# of dudes, 13 gallon of fuel, and food/water in a yeti 45, measured 5” draft and stable as a barge. Can’t speak to the 12 degree but others can. Tell Hal I sent you


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

XTreme Boats out of Bonifay ! They will build anything you want ! Out of Quality Aluminum  It would be powered by a micro gas turbine twisting a micro Arenison  ( excuse spelling LoL )


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I’d do two chicks at the same time


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

TGlidden said:


> Waterman 18 side console with the lightest available power


I have a 2002 waterman "no floor" that had a 2002 40hp Mercury 4 stroke (216lbs) that was a very light setup. I have since moved up to a 60hp Merc @ 248lbs.. Both Mercs were excellent.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

wardicus said:


> Order a marquesa and be done. Maybe look at the chittum but I think they ugly as hell


Yeah well that's just your opinion. Look at them closely and understand the design advances and nothing else compares. I owned a HB Professional and went for a trip on a Laguna Madre 2, that boat was unreal what it would do. Poling that boat compared to my Pro was night and day different. The pro feels heavy on the pole, the LM2 was technically several levels better.

Will definitely admit though, not much out there will look so purty as a Hells Bay skiff.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Pretty sure this whole forum is based on opinion . And believe it or not a boat can be to light . Ride on glass all day no prob . Cover open water run the beach target tarpon and use your skiff as a do it all , I’ll take a little weight. I’m sure the chittums are amazing skiffs Never seen one in person . And I still think they look like an ugly maverick


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

If money was not a problem...I would probably have 10 boats in a climate controlled barn and a few on lifts behind the house...lol


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Hard to choose one . Went to buy a new HB but after riding and testing various boats ended up deciding on the Evo x as it seemed to be beat choice for me and type of fishing I like. I would definitely look at a Chittum but don’t think there would be much difference in performance with the 2 degree model and don’t think I would interested in a 12 degree hull but definitely like to check them out one day .


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

wardicus said:


> Pretty sure this whole forum is based on opinion . And believe it or not a boat can be to light . Ride on glass all day no prob . Cover open water run the beach target tarpon and use your skiff as a do it all , I’ll take a little weight. I’m sure the chittums are amazing skiffs Never seen one in person . And I still think they look like an ugly maverick


That’s why I’m still loving my old maverick. She’s heavy and beat to shit but rides like a dream and always gets the job done. And of course still gets skinny enough for fishing in Choko.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

wardicus said:


> Pretty sure this whole forum is based on opinion . And believe it or not a boat can be to light . Ride on glass all day no prob . Cover open water run the beach target tarpon and use your skiff as a do it all , I’ll take a little weight. I’m sure the chittums are amazing skiffs Never seen one in person . And I still think they look like an ugly maverick


A boat can certainly be to heavy as well. I have fished many of different hulls with powers ranging from a 70 to a 175. And my boat now is a perfect balance to me. I don't have a trolling motor so my only means of moving around on a flat is the push pole. 

Also, i think its time you go see your eye doctor. lol


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

MRichardson said:


> What do you prefer about the EVOv versus the Vantage?
> Interested because I want one of those two (I think)...


EVOv vs Vantage VHP
Less draft
Easier to pole, lighter and quieter
As dry as the Vantage until it gets really sporty out

If you need room on the boat and/or constantly in big water, get the Vantage. If draft and ease of handling solo are key requirements, get the EVOv.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not trying to start a flame war here, but I was looking at the chittum at the florida Sportsman's expo a few weeks ago. I wouldn't say it was ugly, it looked good to me, but I'm a function over form kinda guy. So maybe there are better looking boats, but if it works good then I don't care.
That all being said, and nothing against them, but is anyone else a bit disappointed in the fit and finish? I was specifically bothered by the inside of the hull and hatches. For the amount of money they ask I'd want it all faired out smooth, and yes I know it would add another 5 unnoticeable pounds.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I've never been close enough to a Chittum to tell. For pure lines, I think Maverick has always made some of the sexiest boats out there. And nothing beats the look of a lappy Hewes.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> Not trying to start a flame war here, but I was looking at the chittum at the florida Sportsman's expo a few weeks ago. I wouldn't say it was ugly, it looked good to me, but I'm a function over form kinda guy. So maybe there are better looking boats, but if it works good then I don't care.
> That all being said, and nothing against them, but is anyone else a bit disappointed in the fit and finish? I was specifically bothered by the inside of the hull and hatches. For the amount of money they ask I'd want it all faired out smooth, and yes I know it would add another 5 unnoticeable pounds.


Chittum’s are built to perform, period. All else is secondary. I happen to think the level of finish is as good or better than most skiff manufacturers. They are good looking (just an opinion) but more importantly, I've found mine to be super durable and easy to clean. The hatches are spacious, functional and much better than the last skiff I owned. When you build an 18’ skiff that is hundreds (like probably 250-300) of pounds lighter than the competition, innovation is a must. I would rather experience zero transom squat, float high in the water column, have a very shallow hole shot and not have to work hard to pole that worry about pretty hatches. For the record, the carbon is fine to look at and touch, much like fine leather. It just looks raw and unfinished. If you finished off all of the hatches, I’m quite sure you would be adding more than 5 pounds as the hatches are huge!


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Matts said:


> Chittum’s are built to perform, period. All else is secondary. I happen to think the level of finish is as good or better than most skiff manufacturers. They are good looking (just an opinion) but more importantly, I've found mine to be super durable and easy to clean. The hatches are spacious, functional and much better than the last skiff I owned. When you build an 18’ skiff that is hundreds (like probably 250-300) of pounds lighter than the competition, innovation is a must. I would rather experience zero transom squat, float high in the water column, have a very shallow hole shot and not have to work hard to pole that worry about pretty hatches. For the record, the carbon is fine to look at and touch, much like fine leather. It just looks raw and unfinished. If you finished off all of the hatches, I’m quite sure you would be adding more than 5 pounds as the hatches are huge!


Curious cause their advertised weights and drafts on there site are similar to mine and other skiffs I looked at. Are those standard layups with no carbon ? Do they have draft and weights advertised for there full carbon boats? Would think these other manufacturers offer full carbon and then they will be right there also in the same weight and draft?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Swe said:


> Curious cause their advertised weights and drafts on there site are similar to mine and other skiffs I looked at. Are those standard layups with no carbon ? Do they have draft and weights advertised for there full carbon boats? Would think these other manufacturers offer full carbon and then they will be right there also in the same weight and draft?


what skiff do you have?

full Carbon SB is 350 lbs
50% is 450 lbs
And the non carbon is 550 lbs

The Mangrove weights 
450 non carbon 
350 50-% 
300 full carbon. 

I don’t know if any other skiffs that weigh the same. The Maverick is significantly heavier. Even the new carbon one is still a couple hundred pounds more.

And like stated above. I like the look of the carbon hatches. Having them painted will do nothing for me. The boat flat out performs and again like stated above has zero transom squat. Floats higher than the rest. I’ll take a picture of it’s transom next time I launch. For those that haven’t seen it.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

sotilloa1078 said:


> what skiff do you have?
> 
> full Carbon SB is 350 lbs
> 50% is 450 lbs
> ...


I have a Evo x , 4.5 degree standard build in the mid 600lb range so about 100 lb heavier then standard Chittum build but they would build in carbon also not sure what that weight would be? I know 100-150lb doesn’t make much difference in draft when fishing and only 1 mph gain so don’t think I would spend the extra for full carbon in my hull . I would love to see the ride in 350lb full Carbon. In a few years if I’m looking around again I would definitely look at them I think they are good looking skiff but am really happy with the performance and versatility of the Evo at this point.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Swe said:


> I have a Evo x , 4.5 degree standard build in the mid 600lb range so about 100 lb heavier then standard Chittum build but they would build in carbon also not sure what that weight would be? I know 100-150lb doesn’t make much difference in draft when fishing and only 1 mph gain so don’t think I would spend the extra for full carbon in my hull . I would love to see the ride in 350lb full Carbon. In a few years if I’m looking around again I would definitely look at them I think they are good looking skiff but am really happy with the performance and versatility of the Evo at this point.


Trust me there’s plenty of solid skiffs that get the job done. A 100 pounds here and there over 8 hours a day x 100 plus or minus a few days a year 
That weight savings adds up. My boat is the 50% build and I feel much better at the end of the day than I used to.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Trust me there’s plenty of solid skiffs that get the job done. A 100 pounds here and there over 8 hours a day x 100 plus or minus a few days a year
> That weight savings adds up. My boat is the 50% build and I feel much better at the end of the day than I used to.


 Oh definitely I pushed a heavy ass action craft around for long time and other guides still pushing around old mavs and other boats getting it done . Your new skiff is beautiful for sure.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Swe said:


> Oh definitely I pushed a heavy ass action craft around for long time and other guides still pushing around old mavs and other boats getting it done . Your new skiff is beautiful for sure.


As is yours man. As a consumer you want companies to push the envelope. It’s better for everyone! If you’re ever down this way and want to take a ride feel free to reach out.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> HB Guide tunnel, side console, Yammy 70 2 stroke.


Yup...the Guide is a fantastic all around skiff...comfortable off the beach in the summer and backwater low tides in the winter. Its really good doing alot of different things.

I haven't yet been up close and personal to a Chittum. I'd like to check one out.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

But money is a problem, so Id take my Strike. Just because it poles like a 200 ton trash barge and I like to be fit!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Drifter said:


> But money is a problem, so Id take my Strike. Just because it poles like a 200 ton trash barge and I like to be fit!


I learned to pole on an old Hoog and now all the ladies are mirin my sweet arms.


----------

